# Endura bumper help!!!!



## goatoligst (Oct 11, 2015)

I have a 70 GTO I am restoring and I'm trying to do the much dreaded Endura bumper alignment. As I expected from the first day I removed it it's driving me crazy. It was perfectly aligned when I disassembled it. I need it to go up about 1/4 inch and it just wont do it! I jacked it with EVERYTHING loosened. Fenders, inner fenders, brackets etc and jacked it where it needed to be. Tightened everything released the jack and it went right back to where it was. it has the same right front fender and a different GM fender on the left. I did replace the radiator support with a Dynacorn and measured perfectly with the old one. I even shimmed down the radiator support 3/8 of an inch. Any and ALL ideas welcome.:crying:


----------



## klem (Nov 25, 2015)

*Endurance bumper*

Last week I fought with mine friend said jack frame on that side till it lines up tighten bolts . Worked Klem


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

These things WILL greatly expand your vocabulary. If the bumper is 1/4-inch too low... my recommendation is to drop the core support by that much - if you can do that without too much trouble.

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Are you making the adjustments on the ground or on the jack? My endure does crazy chit when it's on the jack.

Hey Bear, cool avatar.


----------



## goatoligst (Oct 11, 2015)

I did.I shimmed down the radiator support and seeing as how the inside the fenders are bolted to it it drew them down so I had to shim the fenders to make the top of them flat again. Overall it did work except the point of each fender is still above the bumper. It will have to stay that way. It's so close now I ain't touching it. I read somewhere where a guy who worked on the assembly line back in the day said they never lined up. He said they used a long 4X4 with carpet stapled to it and smacked them into alignment as close as they could. I believe it. It's rare to see one that's perfect.


----------



## goatoligst (Oct 11, 2015)

On the ground. I saw what jacking can do especially on a convertible.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Looking forward to weighing a complete '70 GTO Endura nose.


----------

